#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 動物新聞剪影 >  >  萬分驚恐！竟然有人整容成狗頭（組圖）

## wingwolf

*巴西一男子渴望變成狗，自掏腰包做全世界第一例“人狗”*

來源： http://news.xinhuanet.com/photo/2011..._121035827.htm

圖片驚悚，有血有斷肢有畸形注意！請至來源處觀看

沒錯即蜥蜴人和虎人之後，又一真實獸人誕生了
不過他這樣，基本上是將狗的組織直接縫合在人體上
那狗的組織還不是無法成活？
腐壞了怎麽辦？（囧）
不知道後續怎麽樣……

怎麽說呢，要變獸還是毛毛裝比較和諧（炸——

----------


## Evan

看起來有點恐怖 囧= =

跟一般狗人差了十萬八千里

虎人是還好啦 狗人就有點....

----------


## 闇影龍

其他部分是還好

但是   某龍覺得嘴巴的部份  因該會壞死吧

而且   這樣的話該怎麼出門阿?

----------


## 蘿蔔

不知為何，很羡慕……
要是技術成熟的話，我也想
人體改造

----------


## 幻貓

這也太匪夷所思
我還以為照片是合成的想不到連相關報導都有

但我不看好這一起整容手術，失敗的可能性相當地大
先不說狗組織會因為沒有血液供應而壞死，人體肯定是無法承受異種生物的移植
好在看起來只是縫上去而已......人應該是死不了的

但要是那些組織有碰到真皮層以下、離血管很近......那他這一生就註定要靠抗免役藥物過活
光吃這藥長達數年也會吃出病的，更別說把錢都吃掉了

感覺這種東西還是要靠基因工程才行得通

----------


## 幻狼

這太恐怖了
即使這樣成功了
還是太殘忍了...
狗的頭......(暈
而且這樣的樣子怎樣走出街上啊...
最緊要的是...
狗的組織應該快壞死了吧...

----------


## 阿翔

想不到居然會有人比虎人和蜥人更瘋狂啊……
做成這個樣子，上街真的可以嗎？
用著這個狗的嘴巴，可以吃到東西嗎？嘗到味道嗎？
還有最重要的是……那隻狗狗是怎樣死的啊？
該不會是他為了變成狗人而把那隻狗狗殺死吧……
真的，要當獸人還是去弄個毛毛裝好了=w="

----------


## 戰龍　里昂

要不是我陷入異次元領域太深，

我可能看到會嚇到，但是意外卻給我熟怸的感覺，

現在還有人獸胚胎的新聞，所以很有可能也會納入其中

只希望他們能見好就收，不要太超過(看過人工進化的好友都知道，結果怎樣......

比較好奇的是......狗頭是誰提供的！

----------


## wingwolf

沒有血液提供也沒有藥物輔助更沒有組織融合
屬於狗的部分一段時間後就會腐爛掉
他應該要在狗嘴腐爛掉之前，再做手術將狗嘴移除
否則真的很容易感染啊~~~~~

所以這人應該只是整一下帶著狗嘴過一把變成狗頭人的瘾
而不是像蜥蜴人和虎人那樣打算一輩子就這樣過了

關於吃東西，請注意他的嘴裏有根管子哦
而且狗嘴是無法控制活動的，所以狗嘴有綁起來
所以吃東西的時候就是靠那根管子了
話說這樣吃豈不是很辛苦……
再次證明他應該只是想過一把當狗人的瘾~~~

至於殺狗應該不會吧，畢竟新聞也說了，這人已經愛狗成癡了……

----------


## 冥獄o玥

看起來有點...殘忍??
要做這種事先衡量自己的道德標準比較妥當。
我很好奇的是眾人的接受度如何?
真是奇人異事，什麼事都有人做
目前只看過人體彩繪和毛毛裝-w-
感覺要用的話，還是毛毛裝比較合適..

----------


## 洸野月影

這這這這.....太神了吧(被毆)

這樣還辦法活嗎???(應該不可能)感覺很恐怖....

還真是瘋狂呀....

----------


## 痕‧風狼

這這這..看起來有點怪怪的= =
..............
呃呃呃= =
越看越怪.....
那..原本那隻狗呢..




> 請勿使用注音文
> 已代為修正，下次請注意
> 
> 站務  幻貓2011/04/13

----------


## 洪荒渾沌

愛狗成癡!?                                                                                                               

話說那些器官是哪來的                                                                          

不過不管是從活體還是死體上取下的                                                                          

最後的下場都是一樣                                                                                                               

器官組織壞死                                                                                                               

腐爛 生毒

----------


## 飛雪媚蝶

雖然覺得很厲害....不過...我被噁心到了= =

這個故事告訴我們.....絕對不要再吃午餐的時候看奇怪的東西(?!)XDD

我的午餐阿!!!= =....浪費了....

是說....他是砍活狗狗的頭來接呢....還是死掉的阿??= =

雖然說是愛狗癡...也有可能愛到想殺掉他阿....(迷:你變態小說看太多了!!

----------


## 邪狼‧夜影

真的是太噁心了  :wuffer_bawl:  
我要的獸人不是長這個樣子
居然變這樣不人不狗.....

----------


## 好喝的茶

整容完後看上去感覺不怎麼和諧。

整容也是一門醫學，我想醫生們應該有設想到組織腐爛的情況而有做特別處理吧……
關鍵之處還是狗嘴。

我只是想，只整狗嘴部分，然後全張臉紋成狗的膚色會不會較好。
畢竟全臉紋身有更多案例，也應該更加安全。

然後，我覺得獸裝還是好太多了OTZ

----------


## 炎狩

看起來好恐怖唷= =
又好噁心唷......
而且那狗頭哪來的押..
該部會把狗活活的殺了
在拿來做ㄅ...  :尷尬:

----------


## Veritas

啊~
動物的器官移植給人是OK的吧
可是如果是我
比較想像海蛞蝓那樣
直接把海葵長在身上..
要變狗狗的話..
那不就要吃..(驚悚)

----------


## 狼敏

變成獸人...是很帥...
但...這種樣子...實在讓在下卻步了...
重點是... 那狗頭是怎麼來的?
殺生嗎...? 想到這個就讓在下有點不快.....

----------


## 呆瓜犬

實在很懷疑，這樣整容，皮膚不會潰爛嗎...？（驚駭

狗頭是把狗給殺了然後拿來補在人臉上？（二次驚


老實說，看起來的確有點怪異呢，囧。

----------


## oAOA

這也太恐怖了八~(驚  :onion_04:  
跟我想的獸人完全不一樣........ 
而且那些器官哪來的押= =??

----------


## 幻月狼仙

噁~~(吐
好噁心啊~~
有那麼的愛狗嗎?
做個毛毛不就好了~~
那麼麻煩幹麻~~
還要浪費一堆錢~~
而且還殺了一隻狗(嘆氣...

----------


## fdd2588

其實本狼看了裡面的組圖......我哭了(幼小的心靈)  :Crying or Very sad:  

希望不是從活體取得狗頭，但也不希望整容成這樣子

----------


## 人群中的孤狼

哭T_T我被嚇哭了.........

我想成為的獸人不是這樣ㄚ阿阿阿阿阿!

虐待動物,希望他趕快壞死升天去ˋ只ˊ  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## 卡洛特.SilWolf

噁心..這是直接看第8張的感覺
我不知道中間幾頁是什麼景象
但看了肯定不好受吧...

無論是站在正常人或愛狗的人或獸的角度看
無疑的 不可接受
這到底有什麼意義

----------


## fdd2588

最近在網路追追追看到這邊的報導

附上網站(注意！內容有可能導致身心不安)
http://rumor.nownews.com/2012/01/10/515-2774817.htm

----------


## 狩者

由fdd2588提供的報導來看
這個男子已經將''狗頭''回復原狀了
並沒有要讓狗頭留在身上一輩子(感覺也不太可能)

不過這也好偏激啊...  :狐狸嚇到:

----------

